
Ask HN: Can you recommend a good Node.js ORM? - mjfrancoeur
I&#x27;ve used Sequelize (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sequelize&#x2F;sequelize) and Bookshelf (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bookshelf&#x2F;bookshelf) but not that wild about either. Are there any other JS&#x2F;Node ORMs that anyone has used and would recommend?
======
dylanhassinger
i like knex

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/knex](https://www.npmjs.com/package/knex)

